
Vim hall of honour - stratosvoukel
http://www.vim.org/sponsor/hall_of_honour.php
======
SwellJoe
I'm just gonna take this as a reminder that I'm probably due to drop a few
more dollars in the bucket. I've contributed $250 over the 15 years I've been
using vim, which puts me comfortably in the hall of honour...but that's still
not a lot of money for what is, arguably, the most important piece of software
I use. $16.67 per year...that's a bargain.

When I worked in C, I used vim.

When I wrote shell scripts, I used vim.

When I worked in Python, I used vim.

When I came back to using Perl after many years away from it, I used vim.

When I kept notes at conferences, I used vim.

When I wrote my first book, I used vim.

When I built my first (second, third, and dozenth) website, I used vim.

I can think of very few pieces of software that have stuck with me
consistently through all those years. Linux, Apache, BIND, bash, the gnu core
tools (grep, sed, etc.)...that's pretty much it. Nearly everything else has
changed, sometimes several times.

------
rbonvall
It's a nice surprise to see tpope as one of the top donators. What he has
contributed to the vim community through his plugins was already worth much
more than that IMHO.

~~~
pselbert
Agreed, I was surprised as well. I would imagine that the number of people he
has helped entice to the vim world exceed his contributions by quite a bit.

~~~
grapjas
Not to mention the names of his scripts are the best

------
alpb
Note, right now all donations go to a clinic in Uganda since author of Vim has
a full-time job and is paid.

------
pokoleo
And.... down.

Google Web Cache:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:8LEimV...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:8LEimVZjxrgJ:www.vim.org/sponsor/hall_of_honour.php+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
Dylan16807
Can someone explain the title?

Quoting in case the overaggressive title changer happens to stop by: Vim is
certainly worth more than 100 euro (vim.org)

~~~
rlt3
I think the OP is trying to suggest that the lower limit of 100 euro to get
into the Hall of Honour is much too low.

------
spullara
Let's say VIM didn't exist right now. Could you imagine selling it for 100
euro?

~~~
tsahyt
Selling.. though point. I was never good at making up prices.

 _Buying_ it for a 100 euros? Yes, in a heartbeat. It's the single most
important tool I use.

~~~
danielbarla
It would have to have fairly long trial period however...

~~~
lucb1e
Or it should come with a free three-month personal course

~~~
troels
I read that as "Or it should come with a free three-month personal curse".
Which it already does ..

------
swah
Do you guys Vim is as good in non-Unix environments?

~~~
prawks
I use gVim on Windows and MacVim on OSX and while I'm no uber power user, I
think they do the job very nicely. I've never really missed much on either
platform in terms of capability.

The only thing I'd say is that viEmu for Visual Studio is lacking in several
areas, but the access to VS's Intellisense makes up for it. And that's of
course not an issue with vim as much as viEmu.

~~~
reverius42
Check out VsVim for Visual Studio. It's quite good.
[http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/59ca71b3-a4a3-...](http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/59ca71b3-a4a3-46ca-8fe1-0e90e3f79329/)

------
ConceitedCode
Yes, it is worth more than a 100 euro, but you really couldn't use a better
title?

------
kk3
www.freeonlineapps.com www.freeonlineapps.com is a very generous person.

~~~
saraid216
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.v...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.vim.org%2Faccount%2Fprofile.php%3Fuser_id%3D8235)

If you were curious.

------
throwaway1980
> Vim is certainly worth more than 100 euro (original title)

The monetary value of a copy of free / open source software is effectively
zero, provided that at least some people are distributing it without
restrictions and free of charge such that it is readily available.

~~~
frabcus
The original wording was carefully chosen - things can cost less than they are
worth.

~~~
throwaway1980
Not if we are talking about monetary worth, which is what 100 euro denotes.
Unless I am severely mistaken in my understanding of economics.

~~~
cabacon
Look into producer and consumer surplus. In any exchange, you'll tend to find
that the value of the items exchanged are worth more to the receiving party
than the giving party. It's practically essential to agreeing to a trade.

The consumer surplus is the excess value the buyer receives. Think "I would
have paid €5 for that drink right now, but they only charged me €2!"

The producer surplus is how much more someone paid than the producer was
willing to sell it for.

The same thing can be worth different amounts to different people. Airlines in
particular are good at price discrimination: trying to extract as high a price
as possible, capturing the possible consumer surplus. Universities too.

Lots of things get no-haggle prices that ignore this difference between price
and value.

~~~
throwaway1980
So you're saying that this person was implying that even though the price is 0
euro, the consumer surplus is greater than 100 euro? I can understand this
reasoning, so thanks for explaining it. I'm not sure I believe that consumer
surplus can be measured outside of controlled psychology experiments, since
it's only speculation and talk is cheap.

I guess I always thought that the value (or worth - these are the same,
right?) of something in an efficient market is its last sale price, and
because vim is widely available for free it's an efficient market with a last
sale price of zero.

I would agree with, "The value / worth you derive from your use of vim is
greater than 100 euro, assuming you actively use at least one of your vim
installations." But then again you could say something similar about most
common free or nearly free tools and consumables, for example cutlery, oxygen,
and linux.

~~~
cabacon
I think the efficiency of markets is based around marginal costs and benefits,
not absolute costs and benefits. The cost of goods are set by looking at the
intersection of the people willing and able to supply the good, and the set of
people willing to pay for the good. See, for example,
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supply_and_demand>

But the point is that you've found an equilibrium in the system with the
current price, current suppliers, and current customers. There are customers
would would have happily paid more. There are people who WOULD have bought the
good if it cost less, but it doesn't so they didn't. There are people who are
happily supplying it and making mad bank. There are people who are supplying
it and making a razor-thin margin. There are people who WOULD supply it if the
available price were higher, so they're not supplying it right now. The price
is an efficient equilibrium point, but it's not the global arbiter of value.

~~~
throwaway1980
I understand when it comes to something that is normally bought and sold, but
I guess it changes for me when it comes to something that is normally given
away for free and never sold, except as part of a larger system such as OS X
or enterprise Linux.

